# Pork Shoulder Bones?



## Grandiose (Apr 2, 2011)

I picked up 2 pork shoulder roasts that I cut up for the dogs last week, and both were bone-in. I trimmed most of the meat off the bones, and then tossed them in a container and put them in the freezer. Both are still pretty meaty (I wasnt in a "strip all the meat off the bone" type of mood that night) and are full bones (not cut pieces - these are joint-to-joint, full bones)

I was planning to give them to the dogs to just chew on...but figured I should probably check to see if its an ok bone to give? I wouldnt think it would be too hard for them to work through, and it will eventually be completely consumed...

Any concerns with big dogs and pork shoulder bones?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I give them to my dogs on a regular basis. The Danes are the only ones who actually consume the whole bone. Never had an issue giving these to my dogs.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

We feed all the pork bones from picnic roasts and shoulder as well they are pretty soft and go pretty fast for my boy, I've learned that pigs are slaughtered pretty young as well so their bones stay fairly soft, there is a lot of great marrow in them as well


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

they are great to feed, but remember there is a lot of bone in them!!! 

can lead to a day of very dry poo :=(

Otherwise they are great ;-)


----------

